# Bay hippie 11/30 duck hunt



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Patrick and Andy down with PRT and we had our limit by 8:00 this morning ! First split is winding down this weekend but we have available dates for the second split ! Give us a call !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

